# Thoughts on Kingston Carts



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

I am needing a starter cart for my 14.2 Arabian and I can't find anything quality locally, and I feel shipping would make a $750 cart in Oregon a very expensive cart (I'm in Texas). I absolutely LOVE the Frey Sprint cart, but it is just not in my budget for now; so I'm thinking about going forward with a Kingston cart. So what are your thoughts and opinions on them? How is the balance, quality, how sturdy and hardy are they?

I'd be looking to get into just low level CDEs and maybe do some local shows just for the heck of it, and of course a lot of pleasure and trail driving. I'm sure presentation scores would be well below ground with a metal easy entry, but would it be acceptable in the ring? I'm thinking I'd go with the motorcycle tires, I've heard they are the best for trail, a little more cushion than the solid rubber tires have without being as dinky as the standard bicycle tires. What would be the advantage to the curved shafts over straight?

Of course, if anyone happens to have a nicer cart that would fit him and are looking to sell or lease out for a time, I'm all ears. Or if you know of a really affordable shipper to transport a cart from the northern "carts are everywhere" states down to Texas, I'd be open to giving them a call.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

I LOVE the Freys. Love love love and want one badly, but ... money wise, it just ain't happening.

So here's what I got instead




























I jokingly refer to it as my FauxFrey, which as close to having a Frey as I can manage. It's got 32" motorcycle tires which are total souped up monsters and way better than the dinky bike tires the cart came with. I also got the 2" extended seat brackets which put me up a lot higher and let me see his back rather than his butt.

I tend to only drive in the arena, as it's the only place on the ranch that I can without freaking all the other horses out, and I have yet to trailer off property to trail drive, but with fairly deep sand, the wheels glide pretty smoothly over them. It's got the coil spring suspension under the seat, so it can be a little jouncy sometimes, but that's kind of typical of a lot of the easy entry carts in that price range although I saw a bolt on suspension system online that I want to get more information on.

I haven't got the curved shafts yet so I can't say anything about them, but it's something on my list.

Here's my cart in action





Last July





From yesterday

My cart's a Kingston. Nothing fancy, mind you, but certainly adequate for what I wanted.


----------

